# Small Raft Dolly/Carrier



## Lawrence S (Jan 29, 2014)

I am putting together a 2 person fishing raft (Hyside Mini Max) for accessing rivers without improved access sites . I have a Seattle Sports steel canoe/kayak carrier rated to 200 lbs and that might just be perfect with a few modifications but I just war to see what some of you hardcore boaters out there have come up with. 

- Lawrence


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

There are a few other threads on this. Try searching some of my posts for pics.
Try strapping a piece of plywood to the bars on the carrier and put the raft on that.
It works ok, but don't overload or the wheels will rub on the ply. It worked best with only the boat.
Have fun.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

*I will show you mine if you show me yours.*

I made this folding dolly years ago for a trip down the New River in WV. We were in a 13' raft and there was a mandatory Portage in that section. It worked great and has seen use a few tines since with that raft as well as my 10'6" Zodiac with ob. It's weight is 10-12 lbs (mostly the steel wheels) and folds up and goes in it's own bag to be carried down river in raft. The axel is made of 1/2 aluminum rod to save weight and acts as a handle. It is simply placed under the rear of raft and strap to D-rings with attached straps. All gear is thrown in rear of raft over dolly and two people grab either side of the front and walk.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

BamaRafter said:


> I made this folding dolly years ago for a trip down the New River in WV. We were in a 13' raft and there was a mandatory Portage in that section. It worked great and has seen use a few tines since with that raft as well as my 10'6" Zodiac with ob. It's weight is 10-12 lbs (mostly the steel wheels) and folds up and goes in it's own bag to be carried down river in raft. The axel is made of 1/2 aluminum rod to save weight and acts as a handle. It is simply placed under the rear of raft and strap to D-rings with attached straps. All gear is thrown in rear of raft over dolly and two people grab either side of the front and walk.


Well executed! I like it.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/solo-boat-buggy-idea-48516.html
Pics here...
I like your ride bama, reminds me of an old school skateboard.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

*Thanks*



oarframe said:


> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/solo-boat-buggy-idea-48516.html
> Pics here...
> I like your ride bama, reminds me of an old school skateboard.


Thanks,
Very interesting thread, I have been thinking of using a removable frame mounted dolly for my 13' Play cat because it turned out heaver then I would have liked.


----------



## ABusMaximus (Dec 5, 2015)

homemade raft dolly from wood, pvc and an old stroller


----------

